# Remove Carbon...HELP!



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

it says for the medicine i got to remove carbon from filter and idk what this means please help quick want to get it treated asap


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

cut the filter bag open and dump the little black rocks out into the garbage thats your carbon.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks! got all the little black rocks out


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Revolution1221 said:


> cut the filter bag open and dump the little black rocks out into the garbage thats your carbon.


R1:

Excellent response!

TR


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

when the medecine has done its job instead of going out and buying new filter bags go get some draw string filter bags that u can fill. buy some carbon in a container and fill the bags and drop them in the filter this will remove the medicine after about a month u can take the carbon out of the filter and throw it out but save the bag until next time u need it. that way u dont have to replace ur filter and risk throwing away your good bacteria.


----------

